# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá em Combo XY mini siêu chính xác, siêu đẹp :D

## hung1706

Xin chào các bác !!!
- Tình hình là tiếp tục mục đấu giá thì em xin gửi đến các bác bộ combo XY long lanh lung linh là lên luôn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- Tổng quan em nó:
  . Body full thép dày cộm, nặng tầm 10 kg
  . Dài x rộng x cao : 200 x 200 x 100 mm
  . Hành trình : 50 x 50 mm
  . Dùng Vitme bi bước 1, ray trượt rãnh con lăn
  . Đã có sẵn Step mặt bích lỗ ốc 46, công tắc hành trình, dây giắc nối đầy đủ, cắm driver vào là chạy

- Em nó quá đẹp để sử dụng nhưng sử dụng với mục đích gì thì tùy các bác nhé  :Big Grin: . Xin đừng so sánh với mấy em combo mini vì em này thuộc hàng công nghiệp chính xác cao, so sánh thì tội em nó kakaka

- Em đấu giá cho vui vẻ nên tổng số tiền đấu giá được em xin góp 50% cho diễn đàn ta thêm phát triển nhé  :Big Grin: 
  . Giá khởi điểm 500K
  . Bước giá : số chẵn chia hết cho 10k
  . Thời gian đấu giá bắt đầu từ 23h00 ngày 7/3/2016, kết thúc vào đúng 22h00 (thời gian hợp lệ trễ nhất là 21h 59 phút 59 giây) ngày 10/3/2016

- Sau đây là hình ảnh em nó  :Big Grin: 







- Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
- Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.

Chúc các bác đấu giá vui vẻ  :Big Grin: . Em xin cảm ơn !!!

----------

itanium7000

----------


## emptyhb

Thời gian còn rất dài, mở hàng 550k. Hi vọng thắng về làm cục so vuông góc.

----------

hung1706

----------


## Tuanlm

560k tát nước theo mưa

----------


## Tuấn

Hừ, cái côm bô này đẹp mà, các bác trả rẻ quá  :Smile:  lên luôn 570k cho nó khí thế  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Hừ 580k về chế cái đe tự động chạy theo chính xác vị trí búa đóng  :Big Grin:

----------


## cty686

> Hừ, cái côm bô này đẹp mà, các bác trả rẻ quá  lên luôn 570k cho nó khí thế


vẫn rẻ bác ạ. em theo 590k :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha trả rẻ quá nhe. 600K nè

----------


## Tuấn

> Mấy cha trả rẻ quá nhe. 600K nè


Á a a ... cụ Gamo vào rồi, em là em rứt thích tranh nhau với cụ, em lên luôn 610k cho cụ choáng chơi  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

620k khủng bố lun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Á a a ... cụ Gamo vào rồi, em là em rứt thích tranh nhau với cụ, em lên luôn 610k cho cụ choáng chơi


Hoho. ông Hưng nhớ là giảm giá cho tui bên ngoài nhé. Hù cho 2 ông Tuấn sợ 630K  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Kaka giá niêm yê´t sao bán vại nha cụ gamo  :Big Grin: 
Em se fix cho món khác nhóe  :Smile: )))

----------


## itanium7000

Em xin một chân lỡ bác nào thắng không lấy còn có cơ hội khi lùi xuống  :Smile: )

630k

----------


## itanium7000

À em nhầm, 640k chứ.

----------


## son_heinz

3 ngày nữa không biết nó đi tới đâu.
Quăng cái giá tạm 700k

----------


## hung1706

hehe thanks các bác đã wan tâm đến em nhỏ  :Big Grin: 
Thời hạn còn 2 ngày cơ mà, dẫn đầu là bác Son_heinz nhóa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## namthienmenh

710k nhé  :Smile:

----------


## katerman

Lén 1 phát: 750k.

----------


## hung1706

Kaka ngày cuối roài, căng thẳng thế nhỉ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Bác Katerman đang dẫn đầu cuộc đua nhá, tiếp đến là bác namthienmenh (nghe như phin kiếm hiệp í nhỉ hehe)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

770K theo mấy bác leo núi

----------


## Tuấn

780k, mềnh mà trúng biết đâu lại được gửi hàng ké he he he he

----------


## hung1706

Kaka thê´ thì bác T phải phâ´n đâ´u roài  :Smile: )

----------


## shinkuto

Mình xin giá 850k luôn cho chẳn đẹp

----------


## hung1706

Hehe đang dâ˜n đâˋu là bác shinkuto ạ 
Thơˋi gian còn lại là 2h15 phút  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

hehe còn 3 phút nữa.... :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

880k
--------------------------------------------

----------


## itanium7000

Bác admin phê duyệt giùm em post đấu giá ở phút 59 với nhé.

----------


## hung1706

hehe hết giờ roài...
Xin chúc mừng bác Shinkuto đã thắng với số tiền đấu giá 850K
Bác vui lòng liên hệ em sớm qua inbox, hoặc nhắn sms/zalo số ĐT bên dưới chữ kí để trao đổi việc thanh toán và vận chuyển nhé !
Nếu sau 24h kể từ 22h ngày hôm nay 10/3/2016 bác vẫn chưa liên hệ thì hàng sẽ chuyển về người tiếp theo (bác Tuấn 780K nhé  :Big Grin: )
Xin cảm ơn và chúc các bác vui vẻ

----------


## hung1706

> Bác admin phê duyệt giùm em post đấu giá ở phút 59 với nhé.


úi trời...canh cành me mà hụt qua cành quất oài... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## itanium7000

> úi trời...canh cành me mà hụt qua cành quất oài...


Duyệt xong thì nó cũng đúng cái giờ post mà bác, lo gì  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Kaka vậy kính mong admin đẹp chai giải quyết duyệt bài giúp để tránh sai sót ạh... :Cool:

----------


## CNC PRO

Đã duyệt bài http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/70...ll=1#post66316
Xin lỗi vì sự cố này  :Smile:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Gamo

> Kaka vậy kính mong admin đẹp chai giải quyết duyệt bài giúp để tránh sai sót ạh...


Ếch xấu trai thế mà chú nói đẹp chai?

----------


## shinkuto

Vậy là trật rồi ah

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em xin kính chào các bác, kính thưa bác admin đập choai  :Big Grin: 
Do có một số trục trặc (đã giải quyết) nên em xin thông báo:
Người thắng cuộc với giá đấu cao nhất là bác Itanium7000 giá đấu là 880K
Người có giá đấu cao kế tiếp là bác Shinkuto giá đấu là 850K 
Nếu sau 24h kể từ 22h ngày hôm nay 10/3/2016 bác Itanium7000 vẫn chưa liên hệ xác nhận lấy hàng thì hàng sẽ chuyển về người tiếp theo (bác Shinkuto 850K nhé )
Xin cảm ơn và chúc các bác vui vẻ ạh  :Big Grin:

----------


## shinkuto

Bác Hung ưu tiên cho mem mới đc k, em đang ngâm cứu làm con mini cắt bánh răng meca chơi.

----------


## hung1706

hehe con này hành trình bé mà bác Shin, nếu bác thích thì để em tìm cho bác bộ khác hành trình ok hơn nhé  :Big Grin: 
Tình hình là đã giao dịch xong với bác Itanium7000. 
Số tiền ủng hộ diễn đàn là 50% giá đấu (440K nhưng em sẽ góp luôn 500k cho chẵn nhé  :Big Grin: ) em sẽ gửi bác NamCNC nhé  :Big Grin: 
Em xin cảm ơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## shinkuto

Em đang ngâm cứu mà bác, làm chơi thôi.
Thank Bác

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình là em đã làm tròn nhiệm vụ giao hàng và góp tiền 50% vào quỹ phát triển vì người nghèo ham mê CNC  :Big Grin:  
Xin cảm ơn các bác !

----------

katerman

----------

